# Controlling another computer through the Internet.



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello! I am looking for a program that will allow me to control my HP computer through my AW computer. I don't know how much resources it will use, but that's something that I would like to look into.

I have an HP computer in my room that I use for movies, media, photo storage, and a computer to run all of my tests before putting things on my main computers. I also have an AW m11x that I use for gaming, aim/skype, internet and school work.

What is the best program that allows me to control my HP computer through my AW computer? The laptops are both nearby each other, so this isn't really necessary, but if I ever pursue the option, I wanted to know what is the best program to do the job? Paid programs are okay, as I will have money ready.


----------



## blbeta (Oct 6, 2010)

For me, thanks to advice from some here, Team Viewer is the ticket. It is free for personal use and does not seem to require any firewall/router config. It does lets you control other PCs like many VNC programs but does a lot more too.

I had been using TightVNC for years. This program is similar to UltraVNC and RealVNC. Non of these are as simple and effective as Team Viewer. Now mind you I have only messed with Team Viewer for a few hours, but that was way more than enough for me to drop TightVNC which I had used for years.

Here is a list of many programs like the ones you are looking for.
http://alternativeto.net/software/teamviewer/
Just click on the one you want to try and they have homepages for all of them.

Good luck, any of them should do what you need.


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

remote desktop rings a bell? integreated in winxp, vista and 7. I use it on my networks, home and pro. At home i have 6 pc. Works like a charm


----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

All of these programs allow access to all features of the computer.. such as turning on Webcam, etc. Almost as if you were controlling the computer itself, right?

I looked at LogMeIn, and it had extra features in the Pro version that allowed data transfering, how does that work? Do those other programs offer that too...?

Also, I would like to use my AW as the main computer to control all the computers in my house, will I be able to do that and also control my AW from my HP ? Sorry, I am very new to these types of programs, and wanted to experiment with them for a bit so I have a general idea of how they work but I want to know a little more before I just jump right in 

PS ty for the links, I am checking it out right now!


----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

PS for the TeamViewer, is there a difference between the portable version?

My friend has technical support sometimes, and it is difficult to assist them without being there in person since they live almost an hour away, and I can only visit once a week.
I read a little about the portable version, and it says that you can "remote access and give online assistance"... I want to be able to control her computer and assist her, but I don't want her to be able to control mine.. is that possible? 

Basically, here are all the computers I have in my house, and the computers I want to control.

-AW m11x [Admin] can control my HP, mom's laptop, our house desktop, and my friend's computer who lives far away.
-HP dv9700 can control my AW, and the above computers listed.
-The rest of the computers cannot control each other, but only be controlled

(sorry, I'm not very good at explaining x) but can this be done? I am also okay if only the AW can control everything as long as nobody can control my AW and HP as an alternative)


----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay, so i tried out TeamViewer, and I noticed that there is a "paid" version for 800 bucks which is absurd.

I was wondering what is the difference between the paid and full version?

I just want to be able to control my other computers in my house w/o theirs being able to control mine. I also would like to be able to control my gf's cpu whenever she needs help and I can't be there for her, can the free version of TeamViewer do this?


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

haven't you tried remote desktop and a vpn connection, you can do everything you want


----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

Do you think Remote Desktop is better than TeamViewer? What is the difference between TeamViewer? I am trying out TeamViewer today, and am probably going to look into RemoteDesktop on tuesday, I'm very busy this week


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

Remote desktop is just what it says, you connect to another pc , a window opens (if you want full screen) and you are controlling the pc just like it was standing in front of you. The only thing you can't do is put in a cd (lol) (well depends the pc can still be in the same room). It is integrated in winxp and everything after that. 

If you want to copy files just use network neighbourhood, or a vpn connection (you would need that anyway if you connect through the internet). If you connect through the network just use the ip adress of the computer. If you need help setting up your vpn i can help.

You can find remote desktop in system accesoires in start menu. Otherwise just use the integrated help in winxp and type remote desktop. windows will give you the direct link to the program. You will have to enable remote assistance on the computer you want to control, also just type this into the help. Don't know it by heart where it is and just have win7. It's probably in properties of my computer in one of those tabs. The help can show you where it is though.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

I guess I will explore Remote Desktop later today when I get home... I had no idea that it was already on the OS x)

I'm not sure how this will work but the only way to try it out is to experiment... right? haha
Anyways, I will be trying out both Remote Desktop and TeamViewer, if I experience any difficulty setting it up or other tech difficulty, will you assist me on both the programs?

I was also wondering if there are any differences between the two programs that you guys might know of.


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

i don't know teamviewer. I know of other programs like ultravnc and pcanywhere which are basically the same. I use these programs for my job. Remote desktop too but at home i only use remote desktop

All this software is actually very easy, the only thing you need is a network connection between the two pc (or vpn connection if you want to go through the internet).


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

If your main purpose for connecting to remote computers is for support i would personally recommend Team Viewer. Remote desktop is good but it won't allow the user at the other end to see what you are doing. Team Viewer allows easy file transfer as well.
The only problem with it is you MUST have someone at the remote computer to establish a connection. However I would assume if it is indeed for support then there would be someone at the remote computer anyway.
I use the free version and aside for some annoying adds that pop up after you finish a session, you have full funcionality.


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

with pcanywhere you don't need someone to establish the connection (well you can choose that option) You have to install it on both pc though


----------



## blbeta (Oct 6, 2010)

You don't need someone on other end for TeamViewer either as long as it is installed and you have set up your own password. If you don't setup your own password, then yes someone on the other end is needed to tell you the password that is showing up.

As for remote desktop, I personally have not tried to set it up. I expect though it takes a lot more effort to setup than TeamViewer. I know with anything other than TeamViewer or LogMeIn, I have had to open ports in a router and give permission to firewalls.

While this isn't difficult for someone who is familiar with ports and such, you are at the mercy of the person on the other end when setting such things up over the phone. It can take loads of time.

The person on the other end doesn't even have to install the software if you just want access when they have troubles and are there. There is an option to run it instead of installing and it works the same. Again, this is not an option if you want to have access all the time as the program won't automatically restart when the computer does.

As for them being able to control yours, that only happens if you give them your password or switch control during the session. Which by the way is not an option I have run into with the other VNC software I have used. Also if you only turn the software on when you want to control other PCs, meaning don't have it run when windows starts, nobody will be able to connect yours.

I fully recommend, trying a few different ones including Remote Desktop. But I expect you will find the ease and features of TeamViewer the best. This is of course being it remains free for private use as it is now.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

With TeamViewer, I have one question about it... does it always run in the background or will I be able to launch it and run it at will whenever I need to? I don't want it to take up my resources when I'm not using it ;o

I will also be able to show them my screen, right?

*Trying out Remote Desktop today, and possibly TeamViewer this thursday... darn school work ;b *


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Teamviewer runs on demand.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

On TeamViewer, I'm having trouble showing the person my screen, is there a specific method I have to do to show the person my screen?


----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

Ahh I see... it's "Presentation" right? But I'm wondering what does VPN do..? Does it have all the features of showing and controlling at the same time? It means Virtual Private Network right? I'm not really sure what that means.


----------



## blbeta (Oct 6, 2010)

If you choose Remote Support, you can also do VPN & File Transfer from the top bar.

Presentation is just that, but it has Whiteboard controls and you can switch back and forth just like Remote Support if you ever had the need.

If you choose VPN or File Transfer for the login that is all you will have access to. Which is handy if you are just sending someone a file and don't want to bother their screen/mouse control.

Other than that I'd just say to play with the different type of logins on you own network. It will answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

Let's say there's someone who is controlling my computer, is there a way I can kick them off and disconnect them to stop them from controlling my computer?

This is on TeamViewer...

(Haven't figured it out yet)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can simply terminate the Teamviewer process on your computer and it will disconnect the link.


----------

